# Cube Analog 2011 Front Suspension



## Tom Reilly (7 Aug 2013)

Hi, how would I know how to get the correct size forks, I want to upgrade to a something a little better.


----------



## Cubist (8 Aug 2013)

Three crucial measurements are the steerer length and diameter, and then the total travel of the fork

A 26" analog has a 100mm fork as standard. You would be wisest to stick with 100mm travel, as _generally speaking _ less will lower the front and steepen the geometry, making the bike racier but more nervous, and more will raise the BB, slacken the geometry making the bike potentially vaguer on climbs etc. The Analog is a trekking frame, and unless the geometry has changed is set up for 80-100mm as it used to come with an 80mm fork as standard, until about 2009. 

The analog has a semi-integrated headset and head tube designed to take a standard, straight 1 1/8th inch steerer. At a guess the steerer will need to be at least 200mm long. 

Pitfalls to avoid would be apparent bargains because of 1.5 inch diameter steerers, tapered steerers which won't fit your head tube, and beware of maxle or maxle lite axles, as you would need to change your front wheel hub to fit anything other than a standard QR fitting. 

What sort of improvement are you looking for?


----------



## Tom Reilly (11 Aug 2013)

All that sounds like a big head rush to me, didn't think it was so complicated!

And I am going to be going on trails as such and personally felt like I should treat the bike to new suspension designed for what I was doing, like I'm not sure whether the suspension I'm using is any good


----------



## Cubist (11 Aug 2013)

The standard forks are Ok, inasmuch as they take the sting out of the trail, but aren't damped, and are very much at the budget end. 

Say you're looking for a plusher but better damped fork, then I'd be looking on eBay for a used Rockshox Tora. You should be able to get one for about £60-£70. It'll give you less of a bouncy ride, and will track the ground better than the one you have, meaning you can go a wee bit faster without being bounced off into the weeds. 

They will more or less all come in the correct fittings and size for your bike.The only thing to worry about is the length of the steerer, as it needs to be long enough to fit in your headtube and headset and still have room for the stem to fit on. Measure the distance between the point your fork disappears up into the frame (Crown) and the top of the cap in the headset. That will give you your current steerer length.


----------

